# CHAT BOX Thread Come hang out.



## thc is good for me (May 16, 2008)

Hey guys, Im not sure if this will catch on but im gonna give er a try.

LETS USE THIS TO CHAT AND POST :lama: and stuff

JUST MEMBER TO REFRESH lol


----------



## SmokinMom (May 16, 2008)

Hey!  I'm game.


----------



## IllusionalFate (May 16, 2008)

This is a good idea!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 16, 2008)

great idea! :48:

it's friday night! what's going on in MP land ???

anyone doing anything fun??


----------



## SmokinMom (May 16, 2008)

How is everyone?


----------



## SmokinMom (May 16, 2008)

you name makes me think of shreks-

I like big butts and i cannot lie....lol.


----------



## GeezerBudd (May 16, 2008)

Well mom-I'm here.Not a good day at work :hairpull: -but I will make it right:smoke1: 
Gb


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 16, 2008)

I love that song, I have grand children and they love that movie!

thats why I picked it and well it's true! I LIKE BIG BUDS!

:woohoo:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 16, 2008)

geezer- what happened?

Must turn Rush on again.


----------



## thc is good for me (May 16, 2008)

:lama: :banana: :stoned: Where u at Sport


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 16, 2008)

I spent most of my day making a vegging room for my grow, getting ready to start flowering for some and some need to veg a bit longer.

so now I have 2 grow rooms.


----------



## thc is good for me (May 16, 2008)

Sweet what did you make your vegging room out of?


----------



## crozar (May 16, 2008)

guys use opera browser you can set autorefresh every custom seconds ( 5 or 10 or 20 or 40 seconds ) whatever you want also minutes


----------



## SmokinMom (May 16, 2008)

wow 2 grow rooms.  youre lucky.  I cant grow at all this year


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 16, 2008)

I set it up in a second bedroom, its a sunshine shed I bought online about 3 years ago. it houses a reflector that hold 400 watt bulb, the shed is about 4 1/2 ft wide and the same deep and about 8 ft tall. I can veg 14 plants at a time in it. has it own fans built into, it's a nice set up but when I flowered my plants in last time they just went nuts and out grew the shed. it was actually comic looking when you opened the doors it was like a jungle exploding into your face. so we decided it would be good for vegging my seedlings.:woohoo:


----------



## GeezerBudd (May 16, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> geezer- what happened?
> 
> Must turn Rush on again.


 
Well, I kind of tore something up-did'nt realize til i got back to the shop-I can fix it-Just kinda pissed at myself, but I'll be okay-thanks!


----------



## IRISH (May 16, 2008)

what happened to our shoutbox Mom???


----------



## SmokinMom (May 16, 2008)

Marp is trying to find out whats causing all those error messages.  He took it down to see if things would run smoother on the forum.

I miss the shoutbox.


----------



## snuggles (May 16, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Marp is trying to find out whats causing all those error messages. He took it down to see if things would run smoother on the forum.
> 
> I miss the shoutbox.


 
I miss your crazy avatar...although that one is nice too...:giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 16, 2008)

LOL snuggles, thanks.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 16, 2008)

you guys want to hear some insightful words, that just came from a 4'8 little bit of a size 0, 16 year old girl friend of my 19yr old son? we have known her for 2 years now and she hardly ever says a word around here,
so outta the blue after my son rips a loud fart she says, as serious as she can
"I think people secretly like the smell of their own farts"

I'm sorry, but I just thought that was the funniest thing to come out of a young girls mouth. I thought my son would fall off his chair laughing.
and they say I'm the high one.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 16, 2008)

everyone leave?


----------



## SmokinMom (May 16, 2008)

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> you guys want to hear some insightful words, that just came from a 4'8 little bit of a size 0, 16 year old girl friend of my 19yr old son? we have known her for 2 years now and she hardly ever says a word around here,
> so outta the blue after my son rips a loud fart she says, as serious as she can
> "I think people secretly like the smell of their own farts"
> 
> ...


 
[email protected]!!!!

My oldest is 10.  Can't wait for moments like those.  LOL.


----------



## GreenMan74 (May 17, 2008)

:bong: :lama: *Ride on, Crazy Llama!!!*


----------



## SmokinMom (May 17, 2008)

GreenMan74 said:
			
		

> :bong: :lama: *Ride on, Crazy Llama!!!*


 
I'm hopping on.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 17, 2008)

this is the naughty girl who tasted my Afghan a couple of nights ago!:watchplant:


----------



## GreenMan74 (May 17, 2008)

I don't know if I like my own farts, exactly, but there is a certain sense of bemused pride one gets from a real room-clearing rip.  That, and the thought that one is beginning to become lactose intolerant...just can't eat cheese any more.  Or it's 24 hours of non-stop fart bombs, every few minutes, no mercy.  That just can't be natural.


----------



## matt420lane (May 17, 2008)

hello people......ware is our shout box...lol....:rant:


----------



## matt420lane (May 17, 2008)

this is about the same thing.....not so bad....i guess....:rant:


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 17, 2008)

the girl would like to clarify:
she says that if you smell a fart that is your own then you are less likely to puke. insightful yes.


----------



## matt420lane (May 17, 2008)

my cat has the flavor for the better life too....lol


----------



## GreenMan74 (May 17, 2008)

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> this is the naughty girl who tasted my Afghan a couple of nights ago!:watchplant:


 
 Lucky you caught her before the plant was decimated.  My last cat would go nuts on a bag of weed just as if it were catnip, weed scattered all over the place, half eaten, torn apart, rolled in ~  last time I grew catnip too a local cat chewed it off at the stem and went bananas shredding up 3 plants, friggin' cats....


----------



## sportcardiva (May 17, 2008)

hey guys what up nuthing here. I MISS THE SHOUT BOX :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## bud.uncle (May 17, 2008)

oh why oh why oh why

got up this mornin

made some coffee

flicked the pc on

logged in

n the SHOUT BOX is still down..........................................................

The FORCE is strong

THE DARK SIDE


----------



## thc is good for me (May 17, 2008)

:lama: :stoned:


----------



## matt420lane (May 17, 2008)

had to do some construction to one of my flowering rooms...dam female is out growing it ...she is 4 foot 3 in and still going....even with re doing her room I only have about a foot 3in to go hope she slows her roll...lol......

I want the dam shout box back....:rant:


----------



## thc is good for me (May 17, 2008)

Yea im screwed with my plants right now i got 5 plants in 4 different stages of flower lol  :lama:


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 17, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> THE DARK SIDE


 
Ya gotta watch out for that dark side, its soul consuming


----------



## bud.uncle (May 17, 2008)

the force is strong in that one.......................................

http://elsieyogakula.files.wordpress.com/2006/08/badass-yoda.jpg


----------



## matt420lane (May 17, 2008)

The Dark Side Has Strong Powers.....learn To Use The Dark Force!!!


----------



## matt420lane (May 17, 2008)

well guess its not so bad for me then...i only have plants in two stages of flowering....but it is still a pain in bum as hippy would say.....lol


----------



## matt420lane (May 17, 2008)

O......:rant:....evry one ran out on me...lol......I SEE THE DAM DARK SIDE HAS YOU ALL!!!!!!....

MATT :confused2:


----------



## bud.uncle (May 17, 2008)

http://www.ucsf.edu/daybreak/1999/05/photos/051999_darth.gif


----------



## sportcardiva (May 17, 2008)

lol hey


----------



## bud.uncle (May 17, 2008)

http://friendsofdoom.com/gz/img/post/news/2007-05-25-choke_lg.jpg


----------



## sportcardiva (May 17, 2008)

if give me this bud uncle 
Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /gz/img/post/news/2007-05-25-choke_lg.jpg on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
Apache/2.2.8 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.8 OpenSSL/0.9.7a DAV/2 mod_auth_passthrough/2.1 mod_bwlimited/1.4 FrontPage/5.0.2.2635 mod_perl/2.0.4 Perl/v5.8.8 Server at friendsofdoom.com Port 80


----------



## downtown (May 17, 2008)

whats up bros and sisters hope all is well , just droping in to say hi.


----------



## bud.uncle (May 17, 2008)

You&#8217;ve never heard of the Millennium Falcon? &#8230; It&#8217;s the ship that made the Kessel run in less than 12 parsecs.


hxxp://img2.timeinc.net/ew/dynamic/imgs/050516/133946__millennium_l.jpg

change the xx for tt


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 17, 2008)

Hi Guy

Im just back from a drive to a little place I know

This is where I went

(hic)


----------



## bud.uncle (May 17, 2008)

Rocket Fuel?


----------



## bud.uncle (May 17, 2008)

http://www.foreverblueskies.com/img/cripplecockfarmyardscrumpy.jpg


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 17, 2008)

looks like you have your supplies for the weekend! 

that looks like a nice place to stop in and visit.

don't you guys ever sleep?


----------



## matt420lane (May 17, 2008)

sleep...lol.....you can sleep when your dead!!!!


----------



## Cole (May 17, 2008)

Go Celtics!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 17, 2008)

this is the answer for the shout box not beiing here....okay..Im here and Im ready for a wake and Bake...Hope to see all you on the Boards


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 17, 2008)

Good Morning Marijuana Passion


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 17, 2008)

the answers coming back is just as slow as the shout box was..this might work!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 17, 2008)

no one to talk too....mayB later...Bye,Bye


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 17, 2008)

Are we worried about over load on the server doing this?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 17, 2008)

my Son has Baseball Game today...and plan on beeing real stoned


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 17, 2008)

Looks to be a very nice Day today...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 17, 2008)

okay im going to get stoned and talk to myself


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 17, 2008)

4u2


your bake has kicked in, your not really here, your in your dream


----------



## bud.uncle (May 17, 2008)

don't sulk 4u2

pray to the GODs

if your that bored pm me


----------



## matt420lane (May 17, 2008)

later all !! my farming is over for the day!!!
be good or be GOOD AT IT..
YOU CAN PICK YOU NOSE , YOU CAN PIC YOUR FRIENDS ,
BUT YOU CANT PIC YOUR FRIENDS NOSE!!!...:rant:

matt
:confused2:


----------



## Brouli (May 17, 2008)

hhahh thats a good one i like this thread


----------



## SmokinMom (May 17, 2008)

Uggg hungover as hell.


----------

